# Hermann tortoise's eyes concaved (hibernation?)



## Hermann1234 (Nov 15, 2014)

So me and the family have bought a tortoise about 2 years ago. She has never hibernated before this winter and as far as i am aware she is about 9 years old, however we have never hibernated a tortoise before: Earlier this month my hermann tortoise made a small 'nest' in which to stay. The tortoise lives in a usually warm and centrally heated home with a heat lamp. She has not left this nest for food or water (as far as i am aware) for upwards of a week.Her eyes have become very concaved. My question is whether she is ill, hibernating, or dead!

Please respond quickly as my family is getting very worried!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 15, 2014)

I would be worried. Tortoises can't hibernate in warm environments. Get the tortoise up and soak her in warm water. Leave her in the water for at least a half hour. Soak her every day until you start to see a little more life in her. Keep disturbing her until she gets out of the lethargic state.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 15, 2014)

Sunken eyes usually indicate dehydration. Like yvonne said soak, I would do it immed. and often.


----------



## Hermann1234 (Nov 16, 2014)

thank you to everyone who replied however despite doing what was said, she has died this morning . we rang the vet and she sad that if the tortoise did not respond if we pulled her legs then she was most likely dead.. and she didn't. again, thank you for your responses though.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 16, 2014)

Condolences. 

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
When an animal dies that has been especiallyclose to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands againcaress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together


----------

